# Dog walking field business advice needed



## Annem26 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, many thanks for accepting me into your forum. I am looking for any advice on setting up a private dog walking field on my land. I am in the process of getting quotes for 6 foot high decent stock fencing for my 2 acre field but am wondering what else I need to do? Namely do I need a licence from the local council. Due to running another animal care business currently on site I have in place public liability insurance and an animal boarding licence already (but I was planning on not renewing this licence for other selfish reasons). All help and advice welcome. Thankyou


----------

